# Sharking Report



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't have the time to write a detailed report, so I'll just post the pictures for ya. Here are some of the sharks my buddies and I caught in the past 2 weeks.

My buddy Nick with his first shark:










One of the bigger barracudas I've caught:










Blacktips:





































My buddy Jeff with his first big shark:










Cool Sunrise:










Enjoy! 8)


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

BTH You must have grown 6" since last summer.
I see the cudas are getting bigger also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

smoke the barracuda yum yum!!!!!


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool pics, like the hammerhead.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Good job guy! 

are you releasing those or eating them? 

cheers
jerry


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

JerryB said:


> Good job guy!
> 
> are you releasing those or eating them?
> 
> ...


Releasing


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Those smaller blacktips are delicious and I do keep one from time to time. Good job on the releasing though, glad to see it.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

Blacktip Hunter said:


> Releasing


Good to hear that, I'd not bag someone for keeping a legal fish but I like to see the "not as good eating" fish go back. I think I've heard that the blacktips are not prime eating, is that right?

I was on a headboat trip a while back and a bunch of small sharks came over the rails. lots of tourists kept them and then trashed them at the dock, big waste of an important reef dweller in my book. 

Cheers
jerry


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

JerryB said:


> Good to hear that, I'd not bag someone for keeping a legal fish but I like to see the "not as good eating" fish go back. I think I've heard that the blacktips are not prime eating, is that right?
> 
> I was on a headboat trip a while back and a bunch of small sharks came over the rails. lots of tourists kept them and then trashed them at the dock, big waste of an important reef dweller in my book.
> 
> ...


They can be good eating, but I would rather let it go and buy a steak at the store, then kill an 80lb shark and let it mostly go to waste.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Nice sharks! Congrats


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Blacktip Hunter said:


> They can be good eating, but I would rather let it go and buy a steak at the store, then kill an 80lb shark and let it mostly go to waste.



well said!

Nice job of catching! awsome hammerhead!


----------



## stump (May 18, 2007)

shaks are already being massacred by their finns, some studies claims that 90% of the global population of shars have vanished in the last ten years due to comercial fishing so please, release all shaks you catch.


----------

